# Post Your Number of Completed (Lifetime) Rides with Lyft



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Share your current number of lifetime rides given to passengers for Lyft only and how long you’ve been driving (not including Uber). If you wish, include Uber separately.


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

698 for Lyft since January.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Share your current number of lifetime rides given to passengers for Lyft only and how long you've been driving (not including Uber). If you wish, include Uber separately.


12,042 Feb 2016


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

WTF?! 12k rides in 2 years????! How is that humanly possible????? Did you have to buy any new doors?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Mine was something like 19 rides after 6 months.. During that same time with Uber I had hundreds.. 
Lyft is dead out here so i quit.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

10,062 oct '15.. 2yr 5mo and a few hundred for uber way back


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> WTF?! 12k rides in 2 years????! How is that humanly possible????? Did you have to buy any new doors?


Lol.I get that same reaction every time I renew my rental at Pepboys.I stopped using my personal vehicle at 60k miles ( I bought it brand new in Jan 2016 & didn't intend it for Lyft initially). I have been renting for a while now.My baby( personal vehicle) is still pristine, minus the miles.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> 12,042 Feb 2016


That's about 16 rides a day, everyday, no days off, for 2 years plus a month. 
Where I live in Atlanta, girls don't work like that, they just find sugar daddies.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

1,739 Nov. 2016


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Share your current number of lifetime rides given to passengers for Lyft only and how long you've been driving (not including Uber). If you wish, include Uber separately.


Why?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

1500 lyft 5800 uber since april 2017.... yup, i grind 5 to 6 days a week, 10 to 12 hour days.... what you have to do live in SF!


----------



## Ruined Your Life (Mar 10, 2018)

Its would be cheaper to run your personal car into the ground and deduct mileage vs renting and paying 30% self employment taxes

Plus rental ants get the worst pings cause they got you trapped...



luvgurl22 said:


> Lol.I get that same reaction every time I renew my rental at Pepboys.I stopped using my personal vehicle at 60k miles ( I bought it brand new in Jan 2016 & didn't intend it for Lyft initially). I have been renting for a while now.My baby( personal vehicle) is still pristine, minus the miles.


----------



## Aaronlspringer (Mar 24, 2018)

1500 since November. Then deactivated due to a false drug allegation. Go lyft


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ruined Your Life said:


> Its would be cheaper to run your personal car into the ground and deduct mileage vs renting and paying 30% self employment taxes
> 
> Plus rental ants get the worst pings cause they got you trapped...


I'm doing just fine. Thanks


----------



## Ruined Your Life (Mar 10, 2018)

Keep taking those crappy pings so the smart drivers can scoop up the good ones....

Thank you for your service!



luvgurl22 said:


> I'm doing just fine. Thanks


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ruined Your Life said:


> Keep taking those crappy pings so the smart drivers can scoop up the good ones....
> 
> Thank you for your service!


You sound bitter.



Raven087 said:


> That's about 16 rides a day, everyday, no days off, for 2 years plus a month.
> Where I live in Atlanta, girls don't work like that, they just find sugar daddies.


Lol.30+ rides/day,4-5 days/week 12-14hrs/day.I like buying my own stuff.


----------



## Ruined Your Life (Mar 10, 2018)

Are you grossing 2000+ per week with those hours?

If you are doing less than 30 per hour something is very wrong?

If you are grossing 2000 per week in a rental....you will owe the IRS and state about 30k in FICA, Federal Income, and State taxes...



luvgurl22 said:


> You sound bitter.
> 
> Lol.30+ rides/day,4-5 days/week 12-14hrs/day.I like buying my own stuff.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> WTF?! 12k rides in 2 years????! How is that humanly possible????? Did you have to buy any new doors?


New doors? I'd say a new car!!!

Discovered mine has an oil leak. Not bad but need to get it fixed. Grr......


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

6300+ since July 2016. Plus 3k+ on Uber.

And those were without Line or Poo in this market until about 4 months ago.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> You sound bitter.
> 
> Lol.30+ rides/day,4-5 days/week 12-14hrs/day.I like buying my own stuff.


I like your self respect.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Lol.I get that same reaction every time I renew my rental at Pepboys.I stopped using my personal vehicle at 60k miles ( I bought it brand new in Jan 2016 & didn't intend it for Lyft initially). I have been renting for a while now.My baby( personal vehicle) is still pristine, minus the miles.


What on earth do you do when it's tax season???


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What on earth do you do when it's tax season???


Credit cards.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> 1500 lyft 5800 uber since april 2017.... yup, i grind 5 to 6 days a week, 10 to 12 hour days.... what you have to do live in SF!


RESPECT.



luvgurl22 said:


> Lol.30+ rides/day,4-5 days/week 12-14hrs/day.I like buying my own stuff.


RESPECT.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Just signed on as a member of the luvgurl fan club. Roll on girl.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

My acceptance rate is amazing this week.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What on earth do you do when it's tax season???


Pay my taxes.Duh



Bob fox said:


> Credit cards.


I don't use those.Cash/debit only


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 23, 2018)

661 rides since mid February.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

8895 since dec 2014 on Lyft ..6000+ on uber ..I bought my car brand new and now it has 191535 ..nuff said


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Share your current number of lifetime rides given to passengers for Lyft only and how long you've been driving (not including Uber). If you wish, include Uber separately.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> RESPECT.
> 
> RESPECT.


Backwards. Quarterly. Taxes are due June 15th


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

One.

Just started this morning.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ruined Your Life said:


> Keep taking those crappy pings so the smart drivers can scoop up the good ones....
> 
> Thank you for your service!


Are you saying that drivers who rent a car through Lyft get poorer trips than drivers using their own cars ? Please explain why you feel that way. The only thing I noticed is I seemed to get more 'Line-Shared" rides but I think it is because most drivers will not take them.
Lyft/Hertz just changed their rental fees and Lyft just changed the peak hours required for rental discounts. Getting too tough.



TWC said:


> One.
> 
> Just started this morning.


LOL !!! Congratulations !!!



Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Share your current number of lifetime rides given to passengers for Lyft only and how long you've been driving (not including Uber). If you wish, include Uber separately.


Why do you want to know ??


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> 1500 lyft 5800 uber since april 2017.... yup, i grind 5 to 6 days a week, 10 to 12 hour days.... what you have to do live in SF!


That's not living.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> I'm doing just fine. Thanks


 Actually Lyft and Hertz are doing just fine off of your efforts. You drive $320 to pay the $240 ( rental fee + taxes ) each week. $80 cash in for Lyft. 
You would do better to drive for Uber and rent a car through their " FAIR " program. Weekly cost is much cheaper, so I hear. Worth checking into anyway.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

2200 rides in 6 months since they launched in Toronto in December . Def their top driver here.


----------



## Udrivingmecrazy (Sep 5, 2017)

3338 Lyft, 1553 Uber (4891 total). Started Aug 1, 2017.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Udrivingmecrazy said:


> 3338 Lyft, 1553 Uber (4891 total). Started Aug 1, 2017.


Take a easy buddy or u would get burn out real soon


----------



## Udrivingmecrazy (Sep 5, 2017)

Jayleno66 said:


> Take a easy buddy or u would get burn out real soon


Lets just say my situation is unique. Very low overhead. Learned quickly how to maximize PDB.. Areas to quickly get rides with no dead miles and no traffic during rides. Know where/when to get airport rides and how to get rematched. Not telling you, so don't ask. I would never wait an hour at the airport waiting in line. Waist of time.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

1312 since March and being kicked off Uber for lack of new vehicle inspection (modified exhaust).


----------

